# How Can I Give Improvement Paper Privately for Inter Part 2



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

I have got 792 marks in inter 2012 and i am damn ashamed of them.they are a big slap to me.I have never thought of getting such marks.After my inter part 2 result i was just like person having no hope at all.but now at this time i want you to tell me is it still possible to give improvement papers privately,is there any specific registration date?please help me with that.where i can register online.I really want to IMPROVE i really do want to! 
i want to improve both of my inter part 1 and part 2 reaults


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah you can there is only one chance you can give both simultaneously but i think form submission date has passed call bise


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

OMG!but i saw the online registration form today.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

call them !!!!!!


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

okay thanks


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

why dont you try for china


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

No to China. :speechless:
tell me if there is probability of admission in applied biosciences in NUST 
its wieghtage is
ET 75%
inter marks 15%
matriculation 10%


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

definitely you can!!!!!! this all depend on your hard work


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

so tell me 
is the test really difficult(like is it confusing)
what will be the pattern of the test?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

it is just a test of your knowledge it is a little harder :thumbsup:


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Noops,, Gohar its formula is E.T 50% F.Sc 40% MATRIC 10%.


----------

